

Debunking myths about the "Third World" (uses Gapminder) - ashu
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RUwS1uAdUcI

======
ashu
This is probably the most vividly presented talk I have ever seen in my life.
No wonder Google bought Gapminder immediately after this talk.

